# Dependent Non Migrating parents Vs Dependent Migrating Parents



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello Everyone, 

I am little lost with DIAC terms. I have posted my online 175 application yesterday and added my mum and dad as dependent non migrating parents. Now, I have 2 questions:

1. What is the benefit of declaring dependent here? 
2. I fail to understand.......If the parents are truly "dependent" on you then how can they be left behind? In my mind, if the parents are not going with you then they are not dependent and should not be on the application. 

One drawback, I immediately saw was my dad's military release letter is required coz of arms and ammunition training he might have received during service. 

I would appreciate if people can share their thoughts on this and their experiences. 

Regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Any thoughts ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi 

well, i thought the same and i saw no reason why we have to put in names of those who are not migrating, but I guess this is for the future, i dont think they would verify after 10 years if my mom or my siblings plan to migrate but i cant think of any other reason.

when u say dependent on you, and not moving with you, now your doesnt mean you cant send money to them right..

I dont know if i am making sense 
just got back form a 10 day vacation, my mind is still in goa


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Anj, it is very confusing, anyway, I have added their names, thinking that it might help in future.. Lets see how it goes..

Regards


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Thanks Anj, it is very confusing, anyway, I have added their names, thinking that it might help in future.. Lets see how it goes..
> 
> Regards


Hi,

I am reopening a very old thread here as just got into confusion about medical and PCC for non migrating dependents.

Can anyone tell if these(PCC and medicals ) are required for non migrating dependents and whether it can have any effect on my application.


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

mandhani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am reopening a very old thread here as just got into confusion about medical and PCC for non migrating dependents.
> 
> Can anyone tell if these(PCC and medicals ) are required for non migrating dependents and whether it can have any effect on my application.


I got the answer to my question from Booklet 6. Here is the extract from 1119(booklet 6)

Health examination
You will be asked to undertake an examination by a doctor, selected by Australian
authorities. Usually, a chest x-ray, medical examination, some laboratory or specialist
tests and referral to Medical Officers of the Commonwealth for final decision will be
required. This can be a lengthy process and the costs will be your responsibility. All
members of your immediate family must meet the standards for your application to be
successful. *Dependants who are not planning to migrate must also be examined.*


----------

